# Road trip Lake Colorado City SP and Fort Griffin



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Spent a few days in the Casita camping in the heat and bugs! Got a few good shots though and a few first for birds at Lake Colorado City.

First decent shot of a scissor-tailed flycatcher.









Sunset at the lake









Fort Griffin Moonrise









Night shot of one of the old fort buildings.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I have probably taken maybe 200 shots of Scissor tails and have yet to get one that looks that good. All are great shots. 
Love the colors and reflection of the sunset shot.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great shot of thr ST, great sunset pic


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful pics.Thanks! I enjoyed them a bunch.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We sold our 2005 Casita yesterday against my will.My wife wanted a bigger shower.Son put it on Man Cave or Craigslist for 8500,and sold it in 2 hours.I loved that camper.Wish I hadn't caved in and just kept it.Sorry to vent.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> We sold our 2005 Casita yesterday against my will.My wife wanted a bigger shower.Son put it on Man Cave or Craigslist for 8500,and sold it in 2 hours.I loved that camper.Wish I hadn't caved in and just kept it.Sorry to vent.


Someone got a good deal. My wife wants a larger trailer too. I'm perfect with the Casita though. An ongoing battle of wills. I'm still winning.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup, that bird sure looks like a nice guy.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice shots.

Griz


----------

